# Flood of puppies over the weekend.



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

Last week the shelter I volunteer at got in two heavily pregnant Pit mixes. According to the person who brought them in (another shelter volunteer) they are mother and daughter and both had spent their lives on a chain. 
Over the weekend both gave birth to 9 , for a total of 18 puppies. Both are HW positive, anemic and malnourished. Their names are Olive and Sandy. 

































Here's the website, they don't have info about them yet, but if anyone in TX could help they would really appreciate it. 
http://www.bulverdeareahumanesociety.com/index.html


----------



## timber- (Mar 11, 2015)

Both are beautiful! I hope they get all the help they need. Is the shelter going to provide the care or are they looking for rescue to help? I wish I was closer and I wish I could bring them over he border,


----------



## Ezio (Feb 22, 2013)

timber- said:


> Both are beautiful! I hope they get all the help they need. Is the shelter going to provide the care or are they looking for rescue to help? I wish I was closer and I wish I could bring them over he border,


I'm not really sure, but the shelter will probably do it all on their own through donations. They are a small town shelter and don't really have any involvement with rescues. They do have a good relationship with a trainer and a vet though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Awww, they look like such sweet girls. I can see it in their eyes. 

But yikes, 18 puppies! I hope everything goes well for all of them.


----------

